# Who is getting MOTO GP 08 XBOX



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

After enjoying the last two who is getting this on Friday?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

would be rude not to! TPR1966 (member on here) will probably as well, everytime i turn my xbox on he's online playing gp07! lol.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

give me your gamer tags as i played moto gp 07 till the death and ended up with a rank i last checked of 97 overall.

mine is P4UL WRX


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

drosc78


----------

